# Adorama??? Nikon D5000 Refurbished ???



## PacManLives (Jun 4, 2010)

Hope this is in the right section. Looking at getting my first camera in a few days. I found adorama.com to have the lowest price I can find on the net. Has anyone bought anything from them? And any good/bad experience would be very useful.   The camera I am looking at is the Nikon D5000 Refurbished anyone pick this one up?


----------



## KmH (Jun 4, 2010)

> *General Shop Talk*
> *Looking to make your hobby into a business? Already in business? This is the place for you. Discuss marketing, pricing, legal issues and other ideas relating to the business of photography.*




Are you looking to making your hobby into a business?
Are you already in busieness?
Did you want to discuss marketing, pricing, legal issues, or other ideas related to photography?

If not, then indeed you picked the wrong forum section. 

Adorama is one of the most reputable online camera gear sellers.

Refurbished equipment is a good way to save a little money.


----------



## PacManLives (Jun 4, 2010)

Yep Wrong Section then please move to correct location.
This is pure hobby


----------



## emh (Jun 4, 2010)

I've bought a few things from Adorama (including my D90) and did not have any problems whatsoever. I would highly recommend them.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Jun 4, 2010)

I've spent quite a bit of money with them and found few faults.  Aside from the customer service reps always giving me the impression that they would like nothing more than to get me off the phone as soon as possible, and one incident of a poorly shipped product, all of my other experience with them has been top notch.  The products usually arrive quickly and safely. The free shipping is quite nice too!


----------



## djacobox372 (Jun 4, 2010)

Adorama sells FACTORY refurbished nikons, which come with a 1 year warranty from the manufacture.  

I've purchased a d90 and a d700 refurb from adorama and both were as good as new.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jun 4, 2010)

I bought my Nikon D5000, both kit lens and 55-200mm refurbished with adorama. I also got an extended warranty for 30/40 bucks for an additional 2 years on all products, very worth it.  I've bought remotes, reversal rings, filters, and other goodies from them...it was very promt delivery. They were all flawless and I loved there services I'd highly recommend them and that camera model itself.


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 4, 2010)

Today?  No.

Adorama gets top ratings from me.


----------



## KmH (Jun 4, 2010)

PacManLives said:


> Yep Wrong Section then please move to correct location.
> This is pure hobby


 Be sure and read your camera users manual when you get a camera. :thumbup:


----------



## PacManLives (Jun 5, 2010)

KmH said:


> Be sure and read your camera users manual when you get a camera. :thumbup:


You mean I should not leave my Camera on Auto


----------



## HelenOster (Jun 6, 2010)

emh said:


> I've bought a few things from Adorama (including my D90) and did not have any problems whatsoever. I would highly recommend them.


Thank you!



Scatterbrained said:


> I've spent quite a bit of money with them and found few faults. Aside from the customer service reps always giving me the impression that they would like nothing more than to get me off the phone as soon as possible, and one incident of a poorly shipped product, all of my other experience with them has been top notch. The products usually arrive quickly and safely. The free shipping is quite nice too!


I'd really appreciate if you could contact me directly (helen.oster@adoramacamera.com) if you ever experience anything less than 100% service from Adorama!



djacobox372 said:


> Adorama sells FACTORY refurbished nikons, which come with a 1 year warranty from the manufacture.
> 
> I've purchased a d90 and a d700 refurb from adorama and both were as good as new.


 
Actually, Nikon refurbs come with a 90-day return to Nikon warranty; it's our Canon refurbs which come with a 12-month warranty.

All refurbished units sold by Adorama Camera are factory refurbished by the manufacturer; they can have simply been pulled from the production line if something appears faulty, or if it hasn't passed the final inspection. Most of the time it is a very minor issue that needs correcting, nevertheless, once it is pulled from the normal flow of production, it gets flagged as a refurbished model, so you may get a unit straight from the factory that has never been used.

A refurb may also be an ex-store demo, possibly used in field tests or sales displays, or it may have been ordered in error and returned to the retailer (who can't then sell it as 'new' so it has to be sent back to the manufacturer for refurbishment). 

All refurbished items will have been checked over by the manufacturer by hand, inspected very thoroughly, diagnosed, and calibrated by experienced technicians, and could therefore turn out to be more dependable than a new item - which will only have been checked by a process of systematic quality control protocol (ie by random sampling as it comes off the conveyor belt).

Refurbs come into us with the firmware updates and latest fixes which were carried out at whatever stage it was at when we took delivery. 

I hope this helps, but please do contact me directly if you need any advice or after-sales support.


----------



## PacManLives (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the feedback!
I went ahead and bought my D5000 today from Adorama cant wait for this thing to show up at my door!!!!


----------



## Formatted (Jun 7, 2010)

PacManLives said:


> Thanks guys for all the feedback!
> I went ahead and bought my D5000 today from Adorama cant wait for this thing to show up at my door!!!!


 

Its a great camrea, best of luck with it


----------



## gebrek (Sep 13, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> I bought my Nikon D5000, both kit lens and 55-200mm refurbished with adorama. I also got an extended warranty for 30/40 bucks for an additional 2 years on all products, very worth it.  I've bought remotes, reversal rings, filters, and other goodies from them...it was very promt delivery. They were all flawless and I loved there services I'd highly recommend them and that camera model itself.



Hi. I'm thinking of buying the same set as you did. Could you tell me where you bought your warranty? I've found on best buy for 80$ for body only.
Thanks in advance...


----------



## HelenOster (Sep 14, 2010)

gebrek said:


> .....Could you tell me where you bought your warranty? I've found on best buy for 80$ for body only.
> Thanks in advance...



You may find you get the best deal if you purchase the warranty from the retailer supplying the unit.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 14, 2010)

gebrek said:


> PerfectlyFlawed said:
> 
> 
> > I bought my Nikon D5000, both kit lens and 55-200mm refurbished with adorama. I also got an extended warranty for 30/40 bucks for an additional 2 years on all products, very worth it.  I've bought remotes, reversal rings, filters, and other goodies from them...it was very promt delivery. They were all flawless and I loved there services I'd highly recommend them and that camera model itself.
> ...



I bought everything (including the warranty which was only about 40 bucks for 2 years) from Adorama.com


----------

